# GERD impact



## AbieLaidlow (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi everyone,
I'm an MSc health psychology student at the University of the West of England. I am looking to recruit individuals with GERD for my research project and would love it if anyone is interested. I have some close family with GERD, so I am very interested in this, specifically the psychological effects.
The research will be looking at individuals' personal perceptions of their condition and their own views on how the condition has or hasn't impacted on their mental wellbeing. I will be conducting interviews, which will usually be on the telephone.
If you would like to take part, or would like to know more about the research, please contact me on either [email protected] or 07932045276. I will send you a full description of the research and what sorts of questions will be asked.
I look forward to hearing from you!
Best Wishes,
Abigail Laidlow


----------

